# Good place for a newb to learn some saltwater fishing?



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

Pier or surf. I'm working a 3 month gig in Suffolk/Chesapeake at the Sysco and would like to take advantage of the awesome fishing opportunities in this area. I'm from Indiana and have only ever fished bluegill out of a pond.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Try both...They will both be different experiences for you.


----------



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

lynnhaven pier a decent spot to start?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ur in a prime month / season. 

Lynnhaven is nice, OVP is nice..


----------



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

AL_N_VB said:


> Ur in a prime month / season.
> 
> Lynnhaven is nice, OVP is nice..


Any good places to familiarize myself on catch limits, min/max", types of fish etc?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Ocean View or Lynnhaven pier would be a decent place to start imo. I presume you'll be bringing your gear with you? If not, stop off at wally world and get two cheap poles that are decent enough for catching baitfish (spot, croaker, etc.). If you've done a good bit of freshwater fishing then the learning curve isn't that bad. If you want to know any specifics or want some advice I'd be glad to help.

Edit: This page has all the fish on it that have a limit: http://www.mrc.state.va.us/Regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm
Anything that isn't on that page there is no limit for it afaik.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Travis71902 said:


> Any good places to familiarize myself on catch limits, min/max", types of fish etc?


Virginia Marine Resources Commission


----------



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

ORF Pete said:


> Ocean View or Lynnhaven pier would be a decent place to start imo. I presume you'll be bringing your gear with you? If not, stop off at wally world and get two cheap poles that are decent enough for catching baitfish (spot, croaker, etc.). If you've done a good bit of freshwater fishing then the learning curve isn't that bad. If you want to know any specifics or want some advice I'd be glad to help.
> 
> Edit: This page has all the fish on it that have a limit: http://www.mrc.state.va.us/Regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm
> Anything that isn't on that page there is no limit for it afaik.


Yup, bought a rod and reel and "starter" surf fishing kit in SC earlier this year. Never got a chance to use it. Got a couple pyramid surf sinks, lures and a couple small spoons. Thats about it though. 30lb test line. What do you guys use as far as storing baitfish, storing your catch? 5lb bucket and a cooler full of ice?

Any advice is great. I know how to use a fishing pole but I don't know how to fish you know. Just what I did as a scout. Went on a chartered trip this summer and really got the bug

Thanks for everything thus far.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I always bring a large(ish) cooler full of ice to keep my drinks and any catch cold. If I'm going to be out there for a while I will pack up a smaller cooler (as a backup) with freezer backs and ice blocks, and leave it in the car covered by a blanket.

As for bait... I don't normally bring live bait with me. Sometimes I might get American eels or minnows, and in that case I bring a little bait bucket to lower down into the water. Most of the time I just bring bait fish that I had previously frozen (spot, croaker, bluefish,bunker) to put on my big rods, and squid and bloodworms for my bait rods.

Edit: On the note of storing the catch, for some fish I do bleed them out in the pier (like if I catch a decent size bluefish). Just make a cut behind the gills at the pectoral fin and hang it upside down for a bit. If I'm catching a good number of spot, I will throw them on ice until the fishing dies down, then scale them and clean them on the pier. That either involves doing a butterfly fillet or just cutting the head and tail off and gutting them.


----------



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

ORF Pete said:


> I always bring a large(ish) cooler full of ice to keep my drinks and any catch cold. If I'm going to be out there for a while I will pack up a smaller cooler (as a backup) with freezer backs and ice blocks, and leave it in the car covered by a blanket.
> 
> As for bait... I don't normally bring live bait with me. Sometimes I might get American eels or minnows, and in that case I bring a little bait bucket to lower down into the water. Most of the time I just bring bait fish that I had previously frozen (spot, croaker, bluefish,bunker) to put on my big rods, and squid and bloodworms for my bait rods.
> 
> Edit: On the note of storing the catch, for some fish I do bleed them out in the pier (like if I catch a decent size bluefish). Just make a cut behind the gills at the pectoral fin and hang it upside down for a bit. If I'm catching a good number of spot, I will throw them on ice until the fishing dies down, then scale them and clean them on the pier. That either involves doing a butterfly fillet or just cutting the head and tail off and gutting them.


Whats the best way to use live caught baitfish like spot and croaker? Hook it live, cut bait, freeze for another day, all of the above?

Any etiquette to cleaning and fileting at the pier, as far what you do with the remains and so forth?

If i'm interested in making a fresh caught dinner what fish are my best option out here?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

If you're working at Sysco the nearest place to try is Tidewater Community College. Just head straight back to the water. There is a lighted parking lot on the right side of the campus that is right on the water and you will see people there. I probably wouldn't stay there at night if no one is around. Bring some mullet or menhaden for puppy drum or striped bass.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Spot, croaker, and bluefish are probably your best bet for a fresh fish dinner imo. Pretty much every time I go out to Seagull or Ocean View I catch a few spot, croaker, and bluefish (especially bluefish at night when the glass minnows come up to the lights). You might get lucky and catch a puppy drum, striper, or a keeper flounder, but most people put in a bit of time before that happens (and others get lucky on their first cast).

If fishing on a larger rod and you want to use a whole live fish, I will hook them through the back. On a spot it'd be above the spot. Don't hook him too high or the hook might rip out when casting, and don't hook too deep or he will quickly die. Once they do die I cut off the tail and hook them through the head. Using a 7/0 or larger hook, I open their mouth and pass the hook through their skull, and it exists through the top of their head. 

If fishing on a smaller rod, fillet the fish and cut the fillet into strips, or if it's very small cut it into chunks.

As for cleaning the fish... Ocean View pier has one fish cleaning station near the place where you pay. If someone is at the station just wait your turn, then scale the fish, and fillet or gut + chop the head and tail off. How you prepare it depends on if you want to attempt a boneless fillet or if you want to fry up a whole fish with the bones still it in. As for the remains: Never throw them into the trash. They either go into the water, or get used for bait.

P.S. - I'm no expert by any means, but hopefully the advice I've given so far helps.


----------



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

Fish'n Phil said:


> If you're working at Sysco the nearest place to try is Tidewater Community College. Just head straight back to the water. There is a lighted parking lot on the right side of the campus that is right on the water and you will see people there. I probably wouldn't stay there at night if no one is around. Bring some mullet or menhaden for puppy drum or striped bass.


I actually treked back that way today after looking at the google map and seeing how close I was.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I'd start off on the piers. On the south side you have four to choose from and all are catching fish now. Learn how to catch what is out there and then take the to the surf and learn from there.


----------



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hit OVP for about 4 hours today. Total bust. Caught a buzz and thats about it. I was using peeler crab and bloodworm on a bottom rig with no luck. Also tryed shrimp and a couple spoons. Nada.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

You're welcome to tag along with me to Seagull pier sometime. I normally head there during the weekdays when there are less people, but I might make a Friday night to Saturday night trip next weekend.

The downside is that it costs $12 to get onto the CBBT, and it'd be more of a drive for you. Also, by tag along I mean meet me at a bait shop and follow me, or meet me out on the pier. I stay out there for no less than 12 hours (sometimes 24 hours or more), so I very rarely give people a ride.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Travis,
I would recommend Virginia Beach Pier if you are interested in catching spot. I did very well there this weekend. $8 to fish the pier and $2 to park... cash no credit cards. Give them a call before hand to see what's biting. As usual the best time is a north east wind. It was shoulder to shoulder on the weekend but it's probably not as busy during the week.


----------



## AJFishin (Jun 3, 2009)

What part of Indiana are you from? I just moved out here from Vincennes. 

If you'd like to try some surf/pier fishing in the same day, PM me and we'll try to work something out. 

I live right across the street from the ocean in the north end of Virginia Beach, so we can probably hit the surf for a while then head down to VB pier to catch some spot (bluegill of the ocean IMO).  For the surf, you'll also need to stop and pick up a couple sand spikes from Wal-Mart. The cheap 8 buck ones should do you fine.


----------



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

AJFishin said:


> What part of Indiana are you from? I just moved out here from Vincennes.
> 
> If you'd like to try some surf/pier fishing in the same day, PM me and we'll try to work something out.
> 
> I live right across the street from the ocean in the north end of Virginia Beach, so we can probably hit the surf for a while then head down to VB pier to catch some spot (bluegill of the ocean IMO).  For the surf, you'll also need to stop and pick up a couple sand spikes from Wal-Mart. The cheap 8 buck ones should do you fine.


I'm from Fort Wayne. I'd love to catch some fish this weekend. Probably just bandsaw some pvc at work for a spike. let me know.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

tcc is okay for beginners if you can deal with the rocks and occasional hang up


----------

